
Commodore C65 Classroom Prototype - rbanffy
http://6502.org/users/sjgray/computer/c65cc/
======
7thaccount
I never had the chance to play with a Commodore 64, but am happy to see how
popular retro computing is becoming. The "8bit-guy" is working on a modern C64
called the Commander X16 that should be out in 2021 I think. I'll definitely
be picking up one. I would get a ZX spectrum Next, but they're too expensive
right now.

